# Céus de Sonho de Dezembro



## StormRic (16 Dez 2014 às 23:23)

Dezembro é o mês em que sonhamos com algo melhor...
Vamos colorir esses sonhos com a beleza que o céu nos dá, ponham aqui as vossas imagens dos céus que vos fazem sonhar 

Quatro exemplos de momentos recentes que simplesmente me fizeram bem ao espírito:


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2014 às 23:49)

Impecáveis!  Como sempre.
Agora que vou regressar à terrinha e abandonar Évora, quero ver se tenho tempo para tirar umas fotografias bonitonas assim 

É uma óptima iniciativa, StormRic  Espero que comecem todos a ganhar inspiração e a mostrarem coisas bonitas!


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 02:25)

Está na hora de voar...


----------



## Garcia (17 Dez 2014 às 09:13)

02-12-2014






10-12-2014


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2014 às 19:24)

Deixo aqui o céu de ontem ao poente


----------



## João Pedro (17 Dez 2014 às 19:29)

Mais um belo tópico onde irei tentar participar, se os céus contribuirem...


----------



## Garcia (17 Dez 2014 às 20:20)

06-12-2014


----------



## actioman (18 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

Belos postais! Gostei de todas, mas aquele "está na hora de voar" é magnifico! 

Obrigado por estas belas partilhas! E muitos parabéns a todos!


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2014 às 00:50)

Aproveito este tópico para partilhar uma fotografia, que encontrei no Flickr, do nevoeiro junto à Serra da Lousã, visto de Coimbra:




Panoramas de Coimbra by rgrant_97, on Flickr


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2014 às 05:17)

Baragem de Póvoa e Meadas - Portalegre 17/12/2014







Vista do Miradouro de São Cristóvão - Portalegre 18/12/2014







*Não costumo usar watermark, mas estas duas fotografias são da minha autoria.*


----------

